# GHRP-6 and hunger pains



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2012)

I use GHRP-6 a lot to stimulate my appetite.  Especially when I'm bulking and am trying to shove 7K calories a day down the hatch....it's sometimes hard to do.  I've been using it on and off for the past 3 years or so.  But....I'm not getting the same effects from it that I used to.  I think my body got used to the stuff.  I'm just curious if there are any other peps out there that help stimulate an appetite.  Thanks guys!




/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Maybe you got a bad batch? Or the overall purity has been declining lately? 

Or maybe you're building a tolerance to it. Not sure of anything that comes close to the same appetite effects as GHRP. That stuff is crazy. I'm staying far away from it on my cut.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

My hunger increase from it definately declines after a while.  Some research subjects experience hunger spikes from GHRP-2 which is more efficacious than 6.. however, my research does not expose subjects to that increase from the 2.  May be worth trying it out though.  PM if you're interested.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 19, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I use GHRP-6 a lot to stimulate my appetite.  Especially when I'm bulking and am trying to shove 7K calories a day down the hatch....it's sometimes hard to do.  I've been using it on and off for the past 3 years or so.  But....I'm not getting the same effects from it that I used to.  I think my body got used to the stuff.  I'm just curious if there are any other peps out there that help stimulate an appetite.  Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people get hunger from ghrp 2.  At 100mcg/dose I don't.  At 200MCG/dose I get pretty hungry.  I don't know how you would be affected if you are used to 6.


----------



## Hell (Mar 19, 2012)

GHRP 2 makes me ravenously hungry!  I had to stop it all together as I have 2 weeks left on my cut and I cant control myself 30 minutes after I pin.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 19, 2012)

I was going to say GHRP 6 made me insanely hungry; that sucks it is not working for you.  What have you done with dosing to see if that makes a difference?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 19, 2012)

Its the same for me with the flushing in the head.After a while it goes away and I also will go on and off and I still don't get the flushing.How long do you stay on and stay off?I fill afar a while you just build a tolerance for it know matter how long you are on and off.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I just built a tolerance to it.  I get my GHRP-6 from the same place for years now.  I usually use it when I'm bulking up in the winter.  GHRP-2, I have never used.  But, if some of you are getting hunger pains, I'll give it a try.  I fear though that it will be very close to the same as 6 is...and my body might just recognize it as 6.  Eh, I'll hive it a try...and maybe get some more GHRP-6 from another source just in case my regular guy is slacking on his products.  Thanks for the info guys!!


/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.. it's definately worth a shot.  Otherwise you'll have to add some Eq into your cycle.  lol


----------



## oufinny (Mar 20, 2012)

Vic I have ran GHRP-6 from two sources, one is not a sponsor and the other is Pep Source, not sure if there was much a difference but both made me insanely hungry.  I know there are multiple good sponsors here but I can say that what I ran from Pep Source is very legit (I was not a rep at the time either).


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Vic, you could try a few herbs. Horhound, alfalfa, gentian.. all stimulate appetite. Give one or the other a shot, in conjunction with GHRP you should be good to go!
​


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2012)

Twist, I sure as hell use plenty of "herbs" lol, and the mean green does help big time.  I usually run EQ a lot, but after week 7-8...I no longer get those hunger pains.  I also used it with GHRP-6 along with this appetite stimulant called "black hole".  I THINK it works, but it could be a placebo effect....it does give me a cotton mouth though.  Waiting on some new GHRP-6 to come, will post back with results.  Thanks brothas!!



/V


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

Some vendors peps yield certain sides more than others though I'm not sure why.  The best source that I ever had; his GHRP-2 made me a lot hungrier than his GHRP-6 did.  I know other people who used his as well and they said the same thing.  I'm not going to get into it but you can trust me when I say that these peptides that I used to get were the best available for a layperson.  Same quality and purity that are used in clinical trials, and for whatever reason, his 2 gave me more hunger than the 6.......although a few other people that used him as well DID report more hunger from the 6 than from the 2,  which, of course, is the usual exerience.  It differs from vendor to vendor and person to person.


----------

